# Coyote wolf hybrids



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone seeing any hybrids in the northern lower lately. I've seen two coyotes in the past two weeks that just look way too big. Definitely not wolves but not a typical yote either. I've heard of hybrids but haven't heard of anyone personally shooting one to see in person.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

i would think a wolf would kill a yote before breeding with it..


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

I think you are correct. they would eat them


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Most eastern coyotes have old wolf DNA in them. So if the genes match up right you can get some litters that have wolf like characteristics.


Griff


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Earlier this year I watched a hour long TV program on wolf/coyote hybrids that have been occurring in Maritime Canada. They have spread westward and now are very common in Toronto. The program stated that they continue to spread westward, so they might be beginning to reach Michigan.


----------



## Jones-in (Jan 19, 2012)

swampbuck62 said:


> i would think a wolf would kill a yote before breeding with it..


I don't know man, a coyote in heat and a willing male wolf? Love is in the air...:lol::lol:


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Jones-in said:


> I don't know man, a coyote in heat and a willing male wolf? Love is in the air...:lol::lol:


Maybe that is why they yip so much at night:yikes:


----------



## Yooper57 (Sep 20, 2012)

Although not common and the usual reaction for the wolves is to eliminate the coyotes, cross breeding does and has occurred.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

A few years ago near Spider Lake SE of TC I called in a large white coyote. The fur was think and shaggy. When I first saw him I thought it was a Wolf. I never got him close enough for a bow shot. I convinced myself that it could not be a Wolf because everyone said they were not on the area. But part of me still wonders. I would be more inclined to believe that a domestic dog would breed with a coyote.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm with Brandy said:


> A few years ago near Spider Lake SE of TC I called in a large white coyote. The fur was think and shaggy. When I first saw him I thought it was a Wolf. I never got him close enough for a bow shot. I convinced myself that it could not be a Wolf because everyone said they were not on the area. But part of me still wonders. I would be more inclined to believe that a domestic dog would breed with a coyote.


If an unconfirmed wolf can make it all the way down to Kentucky this year from the U.P., or Wisconsin, then you can count of them being in the Lower, unconfirmed.


----------



## Ah1973 (Jun 6, 2013)

I grew up in Texas hunting coyote,they often breed with stray dogs,we called them coy dogs.if they can breed that way why not with a wolf.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

